# SoCal Toys for Tots 4 - MECA 1X SQ Only - December 17, 2017



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry for the late posting here, but we will be hosting this event for the fourth year in a row in Southern California this weekend as the kickoff for the 2018 MECA CA season!

*Where:*
12300 Carson Street
Hawaiian Gardens, CA 90716

*When:*
Sunday, December 17, 2017: 10am - ?










*Facebook event invite here:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/299049023941787/


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SQ Best of Show ornament


----------

